# Which way to face the loft.



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Is it true that ones loft should be facing south??? I have a couple of friends here in my home town and we was talking about the best position to face the loft and one person said that a homing pigeon loft should always be facing south, is this true?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes if you can, It keeps the wind and snow blowing against the back instead of in the aviaries.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Ok thanks shadybug, here we don't get snow but we get 3 o 4 months of hard poring rain with winds that come from the east and some times storms and hurricanes they all mostly come from the east to the west. We put our front and aviary facing south. Just in case


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My first one I faced south. The breading loft I placed facing north because thats the only way I could do it. I put wooden covers on the front of the aviary all winter to break the wind. I just put then on last week for this winter. The new loft I just built has the aviary on the north side because thats the only place I could put it, not ideal but it will have to do. Nothing is set in stone you can do things to get around the way you place your loft. Like if you have a nice back yard you wouldn't want to face your loft away from your house. and make it look bad for your property.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

The facing south thing has to do with winter sun I think. In my particular area south is where our sideways rain some from when it does rain. It is better for me to face east or west. Everyone situation is going to be different.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Yes I think so... I think it all depends on what part of the world one is on. At first I was thinking it had to do something with there homing abilities, but I guess it has more to do with environment.


----------

